# Holster



## Austin01WS6 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a kimber ultra (raptor) and I'm looking for a good holster. This will be for concealed carry. I like to carry it on my side, and I would prefer not to have an iwb. I'm sure some of you have this as your carry (kimber ultra) and would like to see some suggestions. Thanks


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Kind of hard to conceal carry a gun that size owb. I had Milt Sparks VMII for my colt defender and really liked it.


----------



## Priorities (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a Milt Sparks VMII for a 3" 1911. It is horsehide with shark trim. No longer have the Ultra, I settled on the Pro Carry (also rides in a VMII). Kydex clips. Very high end holster (look on ebay), but if you are interested pm me.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

I have a Milt Sparks VM2 for a full size 1911. Very comfortable. Horsehide also, no shark trim. Would definitely recommend this holster.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

What kind of wait did you guys have for your Milt Sparks holsters ? Aren't they backed up something like a year ?
I know they had a problem with people ordering holsters and then putting them on E-Bay for twice the price. 
I've heard nothing but good things about them.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Its been a while since I got my holster and I don't remember exactly how long it took. I do remember it came in earlier than expected though. There are some places that had some generic VM2 in stock when I placed my order they were a little more but not twice as much.


----------



## Priorities (Dec 4, 2011)

I bought both of mine 3 or 4 years ago. The wait was about 5-6 months. Sometimes one of their retailers will have stock, and that is how I bought one of mine (couldn't wait after I placed the order).


----------

